# Memorial day weekend Cape Cod



## BrandonLaw (May 22, 2013)

Memorial day weekend is upon us and I am off to Cape Cod for fun times, lots of drinking, and adventuring! Will anyone else be enjoying the Cape this weekend!


----------



## Derrel (May 22, 2013)

Yeah, you can bet you will not have it all to yourself. I'd recon mebbe 20,000 weekenders, at least, will also be there.


----------



## BrandonLaw (May 22, 2013)

Oh I know Derrel it's a good thing I am a people person! Time to make new friends!


----------

